# Louisiana Bull Reds on Fly 2/13/11



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Dad and I fly fished in Louisiana for Bull Reds and Big Uglies. Sight casted to the reds and drum and caught them all on fly.

My dad and I each caught our first saltwater fish on fly rod. We are spoiled now. My dad's first cast with a fly in saltwater resulted in a 16 pound ugly. My first fish on fly was a 15 pound ugly.

We caught 12 reds and drum all together to 24 pounds with 4-5 lost fish due to pulled hooks or breakoffs. Enjoy the pictures.

https://picasaweb.google.com/nwolfo...?authkey=Gv1sRgCJ6_pcffpM2tUQ&feat=directlink

Nathan


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

nice!!! what types of flies were you guys using?


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Guided? Which guide?*

Guided trip? Venice highway or Grand Isle?


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*sweeeet*

That is just awsome!! What weight rods were you using?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you fish with a guide? What wt rod and tippett, fly selection etc.?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Was chartreuse and black clauser the ony fly catching feesh?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome fish. You must have had quite a fight.


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

The fly used was a bead eyed streamer, gray front with green back. The fly is in the online picture album. We would spot a fish, pole over to the fish and cast in front of the fishes head by 5 feet or so and 4 feet past his head. Then we would wait for the fly to sink to the fishes level. Most fish were in 1-2 foot water. Once the fly was at mouth level, a couple of aggressive strips would usually catch his attention, especially when worked in the mud. After that, the rest is history.

Since I do not own a poling skiff and I was in Louisiana for work reasons, we did hire a guide. My dad flew into New Orleans from Houston and then I picked him up and drove us to Galliano where we stayed the night. We launched in Fourchon, near C Port, where I often go for work.

As far as the rod and reel, it was a 10 wt Orvis Helios rod with 10 wt line and an Orvis large arbor reel. The fish put up a great fight on the fly rod, especially the larger reds and the biggest drum.

I will be making a youtube video soon and will post the link once I upload it.

Nathan


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Just curious if you guys can see all the pics in the online album?

Nathan


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*fly fishing*



Nathan said:


> Just curious if you guys can see all the pics in the online album?
> 
> Nathan


 sure can. nice pics. i would love to make it over there sometime. congrats!


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like an absolutely incredible trip. You and your dad are both ruined. Not enough of those big fish shallow around our bay. 

Way to go!!


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Big reds on fly*

Ok. Now which flats boat are you or your dad dreaming about and when are ya'll gonna order it. Where most of the reds in groups of two or three or single fish shots? Looks like great fly fishing weather. Calm and clear.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Man, that is one incredible first trip. Looks like you had some great weather too. Congrats on the big fish and good luck with the addiction.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Devin is a heck of a nice guy. If I was heading that way that is who I'd fish with too. 

Heck of a trip!


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Yes. For anyone wanting to experience the rush of a bull red taking your fly at 20 feet and charging off with 60 yards of your line, contact Capt. Devin Palomino at Downsouth Expeditions.

http://www.downsouthexpeditions.com/


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info,looks like an awesome time. I would love to catch a bull red on a fly one day.


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Here is the link to the video in Youtube. Make sure to watch it in HD.


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice work. You will remember that trip with the ole man till you die. That weather really cooperated with you as well. You don't get many days like that this time of year.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

I am selling a Loomis 10 WT Mega with / without Ross Canyon 5 in the fishing equip ads on this site that is perfect for the big La reds.


----------

